# Wanted: Terrible cheap BSO, Sheffield



## winjim (3 Dec 2016)

I'm after something to keep me cycling while my good bikes languish in storage. The cheaper and rubbisher the better, as it will be stored outside over winter so exposed to the elements and potential thieves.

So if anybody around Sheffield's got a proper clunker they want shot of, let me know.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Dec 2016)

That'll be a Cervelo or Specialized then.


----------



## winjim (3 Dec 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## KneesUp (3 Dec 2016)

I've got a frame - very badly handpainted. It's a hybrid. Might have bars and a rear mech somewhere too, and probably some brakes and seven speed gear / triple changers. Anyone else in Sheffield got any bits?


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Dec 2016)

winjim said:


> I'm after something to keep me cycling while my good bikes languish in storage. The cheaper and rubbisher the better, as it will be stored outside over winter so exposed to the elements and potential thieves.
> 
> So if anybody around Sheffield's got a proper clunker they want shot of, let me know.



I'm not near Sheffield but you can have mine if you want it?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/adventures-in-bso-land.194948/


----------



## winjim (4 Dec 2016)

KneesUp said:


> I've got a frame - very badly handpainted. It's a hybrid. Might have bars and a rear mech somewhere too, and probably some brakes and seven speed gear / triple changers. Anyone else in Sheffield got any bits?


Thank you. A Frankenbike might be a good idea if anyone's got any more bits, although please don't offer anything that's actually worth anything! I have some wheels but they're 9sp Campagnolo so might run into compatibility problems unless I can somehow force a 7sp cassette onto them.


Tin Pot said:


> I'm not near Sheffield but you can have mine if you want it?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/adventures-in-bso-land.194948/


Thanks. Where are you? I might be able to drive out and pick it up if you're not _too_ far.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Dec 2016)

winjim said:


> Thank you. A Frankenbike might be a good idea if anyone's got any more bits, although please don't offer anything that's actually worth anything! I have some wheels but they're 9sp Campagnolo so might run into compatibility problems unless I can somehow force a 7sp cassette onto them.
> 
> Thanks. Where are you? I might be able to drive out and pick it up if you're not _too_ far.



You clicked on the link right?

I'm on the London/Kent border. You'd have to be really keen to pick up this particular Thing That Looks Like A Bike.


----------



## theloafer (4 Dec 2016)

this any good And the price .....£65 COLLECTED Nottingham http://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=110888


----------



## winjim (4 Dec 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> You clicked on the link right?
> 
> I'm on the London/Kent border. You'd have to be really keen to pick up this particular Thing That Looks Like A Bike.


Yeah, that's maybe a bit more effort than it's worth 



theloafer said:


> this any good And the price .....£65 COLLECTED Nottingham http://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=110888


That's a good bike in terrible condition. I'm after a terrible bike in good condition .


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2016)

For true BSO authenticity, do ensure that the fork is fitted backwards.


----------



## winjim (4 Dec 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> For true BSO authenticity, do ensure that the fork is fitted backwards.
> 
> View attachment 153421


If we're going down that route, how about this kids bike, which not only has the fork on backwards, but also the handlebars, which makes the whole lot the right way round actually, but still manages to be backwards 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boys-Bike-b...%3Acaf6b8dc1580a2a597d20990ffe58f73%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2016)

winjim said:


> If we're going down that route, how about this kids bike, which not only has the fork on backwards, but also the handlebars, which makes the whole lot the right way round actually, but still manages to be backwards
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boys-Bike-by-Decathlon-B-Twin-/272471654580?hash=item3f709380b4:g:SVgAAOSwImRYGnOU&_trkparms=pageci%3A5917160e-ba4a-11e6-a572-74dbd180021f%7Cparentrq%3Acaf6b8dc1580a2a597d20990ffe58f73%7Ciid%3A1



_"My son only used a couple of times as he is not into biking."_

LOL, I'm not surprised, most of us would find it a frustrating pursuit to cycle on something set up by a blind orangutan. 

The light's on upside down as well.


----------



## fatblokish (4 Dec 2016)

http://www.recyclebikes.co.uk/category/adult-bikes-for-sale/


----------



## marshmella (4 Dec 2016)

You just need to go into your local sports direct


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Dec 2016)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/saracen-mountain-bike-/1203179478

Edit: not me or owt to do with me, just idly Gumtreeing


----------



## winjim (4 Dec 2016)

fatblokish said:


> http://www.recyclebikes.co.uk/category/adult-bikes-for-sale/


But they're all pretty decent bikes. Be a shame to leave one of those out in the rain and snow all winter.


marshmella said:


> You just need to go into your local sports direct


I'd rather not encourage the production of more of the wretched things, or indeed fill Sports Direct's coffers, by buying new. I was just wondering if I could do anybody here a favour by taking one off their hands . If it comes to it, I can always get one for about thirty quid off ebay or gumtree or whatever.


shouldbeinbed said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/saracen-mountain-bike-/1203179478
> 
> Edit: not me or owt to do with me, just idly Gumtreeing


That's exactly the sort of thing!


----------

